

Make Firefox Faster - rohita
http://lifehacker.com/5344418/make-firefox-faster-by-vacuuming-your-database?skyline=true&s=x

======
mhb
Didn't work. Got this error:

Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code:
0x80570018 (NS_ERROR_XPC_BAD_IID) [nsIJSCID.getService]" nsresult: "0x80570018
(NS_ERROR_XPC_BAD_IID)" location: "JS frame ::
javascript:%20Components.classes["@mozilla.org/browser/nav-history-
service;1"].getService(Components.interfaces.nsPIPlacesDatabase).DBConnection.executeSimpleSQL("VACUUM");
:: <TOP_LEVEL> :: line 1" data: no]

------
messel
I moved to chrome

~~~
nreece
Ditto.

